# Ex-JW Atheist Claims About Jesus



## nickipicki123 (Jun 27, 2019)

I'm listening to an ex-JW Atheist and it's interesting...

He did a video exploring the reasons that JWs do not celebrate Christmas, but for a part of it he talks about why Jesus' birth story is apparently implausible. He also makes the claim that Josephus' writings were largely forged.

He says that the NT writers mistranslated the word "virgin" in the OT prophecies about the Messiah, and that the word actually meant "young woman" not "virgin". This is relevant because the prophecies say he will come through the line of David, yet Mary was not descended from David, but Joseph was.

He also says that no census of that kind has ever been recorded, and it doesn't make any sense for people to have to make a long journey to their hometown for a census.

Here's the video. I don't think he uses any foul language, but I could be wrong, so just be aware if you're watching it around children:


----------



## J.L. Allen (Jun 27, 2019)

Not that I have any sources at the moment, but each of these claims have been debunked for ages. His views on Jesus before and after “deconversion” are akin to jumping from the frying pan into the fire.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## nickipicki123 (Jun 27, 2019)

Johnathan Lee Allen said:


> Not that I have any sources at the moment, but each of these claims have been debunked for ages. His views on Jesus before and after “deconversion” are akin to jumping from the frying pan into the fire.


Ex JW stories make me so sad. Their families and friends shun them.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jun 27, 2019)

A word to the wise. An exJW-atheist probably isn't only seeking to convert more JWs out of his previous belief system. There are not so many of them, as there are cultural-Xians, whose functional belief-system is probably indistinguishable from a typical JW's; as well as Fundy-Christians, whose pattern of belief is equivalent to the committed JW's pattern. Or even more doctrinally minded Christians, who are overconfident in their "powers of discernment."

So, Joe or Jane Believer decides to watch a video because it purports to recount a former JW's ("those weird cultists") new views on his old ideas. Maybe Believer thinks, "I will learn an apologetic tactic to use with my neighbor." Result, naive Believer gets his/her own faith undercut, because as a cultural-Xian he has no doctrinal defense; or as a Fundy-Christian, he falls under the spell of one who knows how to unlock the keystones that give his belief-pattern regular form and rigidity.

If you need to acquaint yourself with atheist arguments against belief-in-general (if seemingly deployed against one), be aware of the insidious and corrosive nature of unbelief. By the way, they haven't exchanged a faith-system for none, but for an alternative faith-system dressed in neutral colors. Understanding this going in means "shields raised."

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## J.L. Allen (Jun 27, 2019)

nickipicki123 said:


> Ex JW stories make me so sad. Their families and friends shun them.


Good example of how not to respond. (JWs response to friends and family)

Edited for clarity. Sorry @nickipicki123 !!!


----------



## nickipicki123 (Jun 27, 2019)

Johnathan Lee Allen said:


> Good example of how not to respond.


Are you talking about my response to you? I don't understand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nickipicki123 (Jun 27, 2019)

Contra_Mundum said:


> A word to the wise. An exJW-atheist probably isn't only seeking to convert more JWs out of his previous belief system. There are not so many of them, as there are cultural-Xians, whose functional belief-system is probably indistinguishable from a typical JW's; as well as Fundy-Christians, whose pattern of belief is equivalent to the committed JW's pattern. Or even more doctrinally minded Christians, who are overconfident in their "powers of discernment."
> 
> So, Joe or Jane Believer decides to watch a video because it purports to recount a former JW's ("those weird cultists") new views on his old ideas. Maybe Believer thinks, "I will learn an apologetic tactic to use with my neighbor." Result, naive Believer gets his/her own faith undercut, because as a cultural-Xian he has no doctrinal defense; or as a Fundy-Christian, he falls under the spell of one who knows how to unlock the keystones that give his belief-pattern regular form and rigidity.
> 
> If you need to acquaint yourself with atheist arguments against belief-in-general (if seemingly deployed against one), be aware of the insidious and corrosive nature of unbelief. By the way, they haven't exchanged a faith-system for none, but for an alternative faith-system dressed in neutral colors. Understanding this going in means "shields raised."


Understood!


----------



## J.L. Allen (Jun 27, 2019)

nickipicki123 said:


> Are you talking about my response to you? I don't understand.


My apologies. I meant how JWs respond to friends and family who leave the JW cult.


----------



## nickipicki123 (Jun 27, 2019)

Johnathan Lee Allen said:


> My apologies. I meant how JWs respond to friends and family who leave the JW cult.


No worries! I thought you might have meant that, but I just wanted to clarify.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

